
The Libertarian History of Science Fiction - pseudolus
https://quillette.com/2020/06/12/the-libertarian-history-of-science-fiction/
======
nabla9
> classical liberal bent like ... David Brin, Charles Stross, Ken McLeod, and
> Terry Pratchet

These guys are very left, socialists.

[https://twitter.com/cstross/status/1272258169964822530](https://twitter.com/cstross/status/1272258169964822530)

------
sammaeliam
Wasn't David Brin the author who wrote about Switzerlad getting nuked in
_Earth_ because they helped rich pigs avoid taxes?

#HelvetiaDelendaEst

